# copper bolts advice



## machiavelli976 (Apr 29, 2010)

hello guys, need some guidance about cementing silver using copper screws. anyone have done that before? i have found some nice copper bolts scrapping some huge breakers. they are about four inches long , 0.8 thick with almost 0.1 inch thread. should i file the thread or use them like this for greater surface? is the thread of the screw a pain in the b..t for stripping the silver? thanks in advance.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 29, 2010)

As long as you are certain they are not phosphor bronze (a common fastener material) they should function. You can reuse them till they are completely gone so you won't lose anything if anything did get stuck .


----------



## machiavelli976 (Apr 30, 2010)

they are surely copper. i have six of them because i am talking about an one thousand amper triphase breaker. they were brazed to the buss bars wich is also made from silver plated copper. the fastener screws are steel made.


----------

